# New Litter on the Way :)



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

heres my pregnant doe  not long left to go. shes adorable hehe.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Has she popped yet?


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah shes popped lol  12 big chunky healthy babies  x


----------

